# 2006 Nissan X-Trail Columbia Edition



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Nissan and Columbia Sportswear join forces*

The Business Journal of Portland - 2:13 PM PST Wednesday

You soon will be able to drive, as well as wear, a Columbia Sportswear logo.

Portland-based Columbia Sportswear Co. (NASDAQ: COLM) and Nissan Europe SAS announced Wednesday a joint branding effort aimed at building brand awareness throughout Europe. 

The two companies have joined forces to launch the Nissan X-Trail Columbia Edition. A series of events, marketing promotions and advertising will promote the X-Trail across 21 countries. 

"The X-Trail Columbia perfectly embodies what both brands value the most; robustness and advanced technology, the love of the outdoors and the true spirit of adventure," said Brian Carolin, Nissan Europe senior vice president of sales and marketing. 

The 2006 Nissan X-Trail Columbia is available with a sunroof, full body color, electric folding mirrors, privacy glass, auto air-conditioning, ESP+, advanced DVD-based navigation system, heated and power seats with leather trim, and 17-inch alloy wheels. 

Each X-Trail Columbia buyer will also receive a Columbia Selkirk parka.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Yeah...............so its a re-badged SVE with a free parka.

Yippee.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

You see this sort of thing fairly frequently in Canada. Some make more sense than others. This Columbia/X-Trail one seems to fit I guess.

A co-worker of mine has a Warner Bros. Edition Chevy Venture complete with Bugs Bunny on the back. Ugh!
I remember a Head Edition Honda CRV from a few years back.
A Trek Jetta. I think after the bike manufacturer. And I think a bike (and rack) even came with a the car.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I also remember a Whistler/Blackcomb edition Chevrolet Blazer. I think it came with ski passes. Those ski passes to Whistler are worth more than a 3 year old blazer is now. Ha ha ha.


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

Other examples that come to mind are the Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer edition and the Subaru Forrester LL Bean edition. :thumbup:


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

A few years back, the Chevy Trailblazer also had the Wolverine Edition. I think the shoes are now worth more than the truck.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I also remember a Chilkoot Trail (in British Columbia, I assume) Pathfinder. Never really understood that one though.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

I noticed they referred to ESP+, rather than VDC. Has Nissan adopted the Daimler Chrysler stability control system? A terminology error, I hope.


----------



## x-toba (Jan 6, 2006)

*North Face Avalance*

Didn't Chevy come out with a North Face Avalanche a couple of years ago.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Some pics of the Columbia Version:


----------

